
In search of the ultimate temporary office - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/81523/in-search-ultimate-temporary-office
======
byoung2
I don't need much more than a laptop and internet. 2 years ago I spent the
summer in the Philippines while I worked as a freelance web designer. There,
my temporary office was usually the nearest Starbucks, because they all have
wifi. Amazingly, most of the beachfront in Boracay, Philippines has wifi, but
with white sand and crystal clear water, productivity takes a hit.

Now I have a Sprint MiFi which is good for 1mb/s internet wherever I go (in
the US, anyway), so I never have to rely on wifi. I'm going to the Caribbean
next week, so I'll test out wifi tethering on my Sprint Touch Pro 2 cdma/gsm
hybrid phone.

